

Comeback Kid: America’s economy is once again reinventing itself - flavio87
http://www.economist.com/node/21558576

======
digitalengineer
Summary:

1: America’s houses are now among the world’s most undervalued: 19% below fair
value 2: The Treasury and other regulators chose to confront the rot in their
financial system quickly 3: American capital ratios are among the world’s
highest 4: Consumers have cut back: debts are now 114% of income 5: The weaker
dollar 6: The growth of a consuming class in emerging markets 7: Growing “app
economy" 8: American manufacturers are recapturing some markets once lost to
imports, and pioneering new processes (such as 3D printing) 10: Net imports of
oil this year are on track to be the lowest since 1995 11: America leads in
exploiting shale gas, in Europe shale gas has been locked in by green rules
and limited property rights 12: Because the companies leading the process are
so productive, they pay high wages but do not employ many people. They may
thus do little to reduce unemployment, while aggravating inequality.

Some of these facts sound a bit strange. I for one thought Wall Street was not
really 'confronted' with regulation. Also I wonder what we would see if the
government had not changed the way they measure the economy, see:
<http://www.shadowstats.com/>

